#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Νέα αρχεία στην κατηγορία ''Εργασιακά-Ασφαλιστικά'' των Downloads

## zavi@tee.gr

*Όνομα αρχείου: Επαγγελματικός οδηγός για Νέους Μηχανικούς*

*Συγγραφέας:* ΤΕΕ

*Περιγραφή:* Περιέχει απαντήσεις,οδηγίες και επαγγελματικές κατευθύνσεις για νέους συναδέλφους αποφοίτους Πολυτεχνικών σχολών.

*Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=81*

----------


## mred-akias

*Όνομα αρχείου: Ν. 3316/05 από ΦΕΚ 42 α'/22-2-05 - Διορθ. Σφαλμ. στο ΦΕΚ 85 Α/7-4-05

**Συγγραφέας:

**Περιγραφή:* Ανάθεση και εκτέλεση δημοσίων συμβάσεων εκπόνησης μελετών και παροχής συναφών υπηρεσιών και άλλες διατάξεις.

*Θέση αρχείου:* εδώ

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Όνομα αρχείου: Νόμος 715/77 από ΦΕΚ 295/α/5-10-77

**Συγγραφέας:

**Περιγραφή:*Περί μητρώου μελετητών και αναθέσεως και εκπονήσεως μελετών. Παραθέτω το πρώτο άρθρο το οποίο περιγράφει το αντικείμενο του νόμου:

Άρθρο 1
Αντικείμενον του νόμου
Ο παρών Νόμος καθορίζει τους όρους και την διαδικασίαν της εις ιδιώτας μελετητάς και ιδιωτικά γραφεία μελετών αναθέσεως και της υπό τούτων εκπονήσεως μελετών δια λογαριασμόν του Δημοσίου, Νομικών Προσώπων Δημοσίου Δικαίου, Οργανισμών Τοπικής Αυτοδιοικήσεως, Δημοσίων Επιχειρήσεων και λοιπών Οργανισμών Δημοσίου ενδιαφέροντος όταν αι μελέται αύται δεν εκπονούνται απΆ ευθείας υπό του προσωπικού τούτων.

*Θέση αρχείου:* εδώ

----------


## kobaksev

*Όνομα αρχείου: Κώδικας δεντολογίας μηχανικών (ΤΕΕ) και Πολιτικών  Μηχανικών (ECCE)
* 
*Συγγραφέας:* -

*Περιγραφή:* Επαγγελματικός κώδικας των Ελλήνων μηχανικών από το ΤΕΕ και Κώδικας επαγγελματικής δεοντολογίας από το ECCE (Ευρωπαϊκό Συμβούλιο Πολιτικών Μηχανικών)

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=220
 

*Όνομα αρχείου: Ειδικότητες μηχανικών και επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα* 

*Συγγραφέας:* ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

*Περιγραφή:* Ειδικότητες μηχανικών και επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα από τη Μόνιμη Επιτροπή Επαγγελματικών Δικαιωμάτων των Μηχανικών (Θεσσαλονίκη, 2006)

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=221

----------


## cna

Όνομα αρχείου: Β.Δ. 657
Συγγραφέας:
Περιγραφή: Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα Μηχανολόγων Υπομηχανικών
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=279
 
Όνομα αρχείου: Β.Δ. 699
Συγγραφέας:
Περιγραφή: Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα Ηλεκτρολόγων Υπομηχανικών
Θέση αρχείου: http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=281

----------


## cna

*Όνομα αρχείου: ΠΔ318/94*

*Συγγραφέας:*

*Περιγραφή:* Αυτούσιο το ΠΔ που αναφέρεται στα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Μηχανικών Τ.Ε. Δομικών Έργων, Έργων Υποδομής και Τοπογραφίας. Παρακαλώ διαβάστε προσεκτικά την περιγραφή στα downloads.

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=309

----------


## Efpalinos

*Όνομα αρχείου:* *Νόμος  2239 - Κατοχύρωση Σημάτων*

*Συγγραφέας:* Εφημερίδα Κυβερνήσεως

*Περιγραφή:* Νόμος 2239, ΦΕΚ.152/1994 Κατοχύρωση Σημάτων, Λογότυπων, κλπ.

*Θέση αρχείου:* http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=446

----------

